# حزانات مياه مكافحة الحريق للأبراج



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2017)

لو افترضنا مبني متعدد الطوابق 32 طابق و تم حساب مضخة مكافحة الحريق لتكون 1000 جا / د ، و تبعد عن موقع الدفاع المدني زمنيا 40 دقيقة في حالة عدم وجود عوائق في الطريق و عليه :
مقدار المخزون من الماء يجب أن يكفي لعمل المضخة لمدة 60 دقيقة = 1000 مضروبا في 60 مضروبا في 3.8 لتصير باللتر ثم نقسم على 1000 لتصير بالمتر المكعب = 228 متر مكعب 
فإذا أردنا التوفير للمالك خاصة اذا كان موقع المبني في منطقة تعاني من تأثير المياه الجوفية فالأفضل استخدام خزانات فايبر جلاص سمك الجدار لا يقل عن 10 ملليمتر و يتم استخدام خزانات رأسية يمكن دفنها في الأرض أو وضعها في القبو ولكن يشترط أن يكون الخزان الذي سيرتبط بالمضخة (الخزان الجامع ) يكون قاعه في مستوي أدني من مستويات الخزانات المرتبطة معه ليكون ملتقي المياه الواردة من الخزانات ، و بالتالي لا تنقطع المياه عن المضخة ، و توزع الخزانات حول الخزان الجامع لتشكل عائلة كوكبية ، و لا يجب استخدام خزانات أفقية حيث انك ستحتاج ان ترقد الخزانات بميول نحو الخزان الجامع ، 
أن تكون قطر الماسورة الواصلة بين الخزان الجامع و أقرانه لا يقل قطرها عن 6 بوصة و أن تتضمن الوصلة وصلة مرنة مطاطية لتفادي آثار حركة التربة أو المياه الجوفية 
أن يتم توصيل الخزان الجامع بالمضخة عند أدني نقطة و تكون أعلا من قاع الخزان بـ 15 - 20 سم لتفادي سحب الرواسب 
و لا تنسي الوصلة المرنة و المصفاه و الصمام الحاكم للتدفق ( بوابة ) 
بقي أن نوصي بتركيب صمام منظم للضغط لإمداد رشاشات كل طابق على حدة 
و أن يتم تركيب صمام سريع التوصيل land valve على بسطة درج السلم 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2017)

و جزاكم كل خير و بركة


----------

